# Designers Vape - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (17/6/19)

​Coffee Review #107

*DESIGNERS VAPE – CARAMEL LATTE*

Local / International

Purchased from: Vapeville
Price: R200/60ml

*Flavour Description: *
Rich, sweet caramel with a flavourful, aromatic espresso.

VG/PG: 65/35
Nic: 2mg


*My comments: *

I didn’t like this coffee at all when I started vaping it. The first tankful had an unpleasant taste and the only thing that kept me going was that the fingertip taste was good, so I knew the juice had potential – I just had to give it a chance and I’m glad that I did.

The dark roast espresso is fairly strong and takes centre stage, off-set by a caramel that is surprisingly not very sweet. 

There are a few coffee/caramel combinations on the market, differing mainly in the ratio of coffee to caramel. This juice, however, is different. It has a rather unusual, interesting flavour which I can’t quite put my finger on. There is just something about it that makes it stand out from the crowd. 


*Would I buy this juice again:* It’s a Yes from me!


Mod: iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial - Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watts: 80W

​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/6/19)

Thanks @Hooked
Sounds good

I know what you mean when you say there is something about a juice that is unusual and you can't put your finger on it.

Glad to hear this one made it through. That is the thing with some juices - you need to vape them for a while to give them a chance. Strange how it works.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

